
Ask HN: Would a book on “Data Engineering” be useful? - vishalzone2002
Hi All,
I have been working in the field of data engineering before it was a real title. 
I was recently approached by a publisher to gauge my interest in publishing either simply on data analysis or data engineering.<p>When I google for &quot;data analysis&quot; there are obviously a whole lot of resources available. But data engineering on the other hand has less resources but have gone through bigger innovation in past few years.<p>So what are your thoughts? Will a book on data engineering covering latest tools, git repo structure, working with models, deploying at scale be helpful? Any ideas on what should be included&#x2F;excluded. Really appreciate any inputs.
======
vcmoney
I cant give you any pointers on what topics to cover. But there is certainly
market. I know that data engineering and finding relevant resources is one of
the challenges faced by many startups today

~~~
vishalzone2002
Thanks for your feedback. I have heard similar stories.

------
jetti
I'm currently working with a publisher on a book that provides an intro C# and
XML. The way that I have gauged what to put in is to think about what info I
needed when I first started. That got me only so far so I took to the internet
and started searching what kind of questions people are asking about handling
XML. From there I was able to add topics/information that would solve problems
of real people so that others who may have the same problem have a resource to
go to.

